
The World Wastes Tons of Food. A Grocery ‘Happy Hour’ Is One Answer - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/08/business/food-waste-climate-change.html
======
breadandcrumbel
There won't be any answer. People will continue waste food as the world
population grows

You know why?

Because most of the people don't care Even the ones who do are sometimes too
lazy to care

Our society built in a way it's just simple to waste food

You throw and forget

I don't know what's the answer but I'm sure that it will come from the tech
world

